# Proyecto para Puerto Paralelo



## Ezediablo (Jul 11, 2006)

Necesito que me den una manito... tengo que presentar  un proyecto para la facultad, que consiste en controlar un circuito... (Luces... Motores... Alarmas... etc) con un puerto paralelo mediante el VISUAL BASIC... y la verdad... es un TP de investigacion y no tengo ni idea que hacer ni como...

Si alguno, ya realizo alguno y me quiere dar una manito, se las voy a agradecer...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 11, 2006)

Ezediablo dijo:
			
		

> Necesito que me den una manito... tengo que presentar  un proyecto para la facultad, que consiste en controlar un circuito... (Luces... Motores... Alarmas... etc) con un puerto paralelo mediante el VISUAL BASIC... y la verdad... es un TP de investigacion y no tengo ni idea que hacer ni como...
> 
> Si alguno, ya realizo alguno y me quiere dar una manito, se las voy a agradecer...



Hola, solo hay que buscar un poco, mire hasta un tutorial tenemos y hasta lo puse como importante para que lo vieran 

Jeje, le pondré un letrero de "ACA ESTOY" 

En fin, le dejo el link, cualquier duda, puede postearla ayá mismo 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/

Saludos

En cuanto se de por enterado, moveré su tema a Interfases y programación


----------



## Ezediablo (Jul 12, 2006)

NO man... se ve que NO ME ENTENDISTE... ese tutorial yo lo habia leido ya, pero no me parecio importante, ademas no encuentro nada ahi de lo que pido... NO ME SIRVE DE NADA... 

       Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ezediablo dijo:
			
		

> NO man... se ve que NO ME ENTENDISTE... ese tutorial yo lo habia leido ya, pero no me parecio importante, ademas no encuentro nada ahi de lo que pido... NO ME SIRVE DE NADA...
> 
> Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo.



Ahh que cosas, tal vez no l eentendí por esto que puso:



> no tengo ni idea que hacer ni como...



A mi me pasaron un .doc donde dice cuál es la instrucción para sacar datos con visual basic, viene el módulo y un ejemplo y la verdad con eso me fue suficiente.

Si usted ya leyó el tuto que he hecho entonces ya sabe como sacar datos con 3 tipos de programas y es ahora un experto, pues lo único que debe saber es que para sacar datos se ocupa:


```
Out &h378,dato
```

Y el módulo lo puse ahi mismo.

Entonces ahora todo depende de su creatividad, 
Como Controlar un motor??? solo encenderlo? Si leyó el primer ejemplo no ocupo explicárselo
¿variarle la velocidad? el primer ejemlo también le sirve, simplemente aplique PWM.

Las luces le digo igual que antes ¿encenderlas variarles la intensidad?, eso lo soluciona con el primer ejemplo.

Alarmas, si solo hay qeu activarlas o desactivarlas también el primer ejemplo le sirve, si son muchas, utilice el segundo. ¿O acaso va a obtener datos? puede utilizar la de lectura, a esa aún no llego pero es algo así como 

```
Inp(Val(&Hdirección))
```

Lo que quiero decirle, es que sabiendo controlar un solo bit, lo demás es solo repetitivo.

Eso sería, que malo que no le haya servido. Y por cierto, no se altere, simplemente trataba de ayudarle.

Saludos


----------



## Electonano (Jul 12, 2006)

hey men pues q necesitas?? yo tengo el archivo io.dll q funciona para visual basic y manejar el puerto paralelo es solo agregar unas lineas de codigo y ya, tengo hecho un programa q maneja un acensor por medio del puerto paralelo, no se si te sirva, el programa detecta en q piso esta el acensor y lo manda a subir o bajar de acuerdo con q piso se pida todo por el puerto paralelo, el acensor tambien lo tengo pero ese si es dificil podertelo prestar, si quieres dame tu correo y te envio los archivos, miras el codigo y ahi te das cuenta q es sencillo... cualquier cosa me dices


----------



## Ezediablo (Jul 13, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott TU MENSAJE ME PARECIO TOTALMENTE UNA CARGADA... LA VERDAD, ME DEFRAUDASTE... NUNCA ENTENDISTE MI MENSAJE, NI A QUE ME REFERIA CON QUE NO TENIA NI IDEA... GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA, YA NO ME ES NECESARIA...


----------



## Ezediablo (Jul 13, 2006)

Electonano dijo:
			
		

> hey men pues q necesitas?? yo tengo el archivo io.dll q funciona para visual basic y manejar el puerto paralelo es solo agregar unas lineas de codigo y ya, tengo hecho un programa q maneja un acensor por medio del puerto paralelo, no se si te sirva, el programa detecta en q piso esta el acensor y lo manda a subir o bajar de acuerdo con q piso se pida todo por el puerto paralelo, el acensor tambien lo tengo pero ese si es dificil podertelo prestar, si quieres dame tu correo y te envio los archivos, miras el codigo y ahi te das cuenta q es sencillo... cualquier cosa me dices




Muy bueno tu proyecto, por el tema del ascensor no te hagas drama, yo me arreglo.
Me gustaria ver los planos de conexion, que es con lo que mas drama tengo... 
Tengo para hacer una alarma, un puente elevadizo... y un par de cosas mas... pero mi mayor dificultad es el conexionado... 
Ej de la alarma, como conectarla al puerto... lo mismo con el puente...

    Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Ezediablo dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott TU MENSAJE ME PARECIO TOTALMENTE UNA CARGADA... LA VERDAD, ME DEFRAUDASTE... NUNCA ENTENDISTE MI MENSAJE, NI A QUE ME REFERIA CON QUE NO TENIA NI IDEA... GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA, YA NO ME ES NECESARIA...



Jeje, acabo de leer su mensaje espero no sea tarde , lo defraude??? jaja bueno una vez más compruebo que no soy monedita de oro 

Pero acabo de leer su nuevo mensaje pidiendo ayuda y vulve usted a decir que no tiene ni idea de como hacer el código ni las conexiones



> No tengo idea de como hacer el programa, ni de como conectarlos al puerto, ni como funciona todo en realidad.



No entiendo como si ya leyó tanto tutos como es que no entiende.

La secuencia, esta puede lograrla fácilmente diciendo en vb por ejemplo
outport &378, 0
timmer
outport &378, 1
timmer
outport &378, 2
timmer
outport &378, 4
timmer
outport &378, 8
timmer
outport &378, 16
timmer

...

o la secuencia que quiera.

Lo de la intensidad de los leds se logra con PWM en este foro hay un tuto de PWM

 Haber ahora que duda le queda?

Saludos


----------



## Ezediablo (Ago 2, 2006)

TODAS LAS DUDAS TENGO, NO TENGO NI IDEA DE COMO EMPEZAR !!!!!

TAMPOCO SE COMO CONECTAR LAS COSAS QUE HAGA AL PUERTO, NO ENTIENDO COMO EL PUERTO MANEJA CADA UNA DE LAS COSAS QUE QUIERO QUE MANEJE, NI SU LOGICA...

Y SI, LEI CASI TODOS LOS TUTORIALES DE PUERTO PARALELO, Y NO SOLO ME DESPEJO LAS DUDAS, SINO QUE ME LLENO MAS AUN DE DUDAS !!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Ezediablo dijo:
			
		

> TODAS LAS DUDAS TENGO, NO TENGO NI IDEA DE COMO EMPEZAR !!!!!
> 
> TAMPOCO SE COMO CONECTAR LAS COSAS QUE HAGA AL PUERTO, NO ENTIENDO COMO EL PUERTO MANEJA CADA UNA DE LAS COSAS QUE QUIERO QUE MANEJE, NI SU LOGICA...
> 
> Y SI, LEI CASI TODOS LOS TUTORIALES DE PUERTO PARALELO, Y NO SOLO ME DESPEJO LAS DUDAS, SINO QUE ME LLENO MAS AUN DE DUDAS !!!!



Hola, empecemos por no escribir en mayúsculas, respete las reglas.

Ahora vamos por las dudas que tiene, no soy buen maestro, se me hace más fácil responder preguntas, así que usted ponga las preguntas que tiene y trato de responderle.

Y defina desde un principio el proyecto, le aviso que variar la intensidad no es proyecto básico como usted dice.

Saludos


----------



## Ezediablo (Ago 2, 2006)

1° Pido perdon por las mayusculas, no lo sabia.
2° Me tendrian que explicar el tema como se le explica a un chico a leer... nose si se entiende el concepto, porque no entiendo nada de nada.
3° Lo de la variacion de intensidad, me parecia basico porque con solo variar el voltaje con un potenciometro, se obtiene el efecto deseado...
4° No tengo ni idea de la cantidad de cosas que se pueden hacer con un puerto paralelo y el lenguaje Visual Basic.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda !!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Ezediablo dijo:
			
		

> 1° Pido perdon por las mayusculas, no lo sabia.
> 2° Me tendrian que explicar el tema como se le explica a un chico a leer... nose si se entiende el concepto, porque no entiendo nada de nada.
> 3° Lo de la variacion de intensidad, me parecia basico porque con solo variar el voltaje con un potenciometro, se obtiene el efecto deseado...
> 4° No tengo ni idea de la cantidad de cosas que se pueden hacer con un puerto paralelo y el lenguaje Visual Basic.
> ...



Vamos avanzando aunque no mucho.

Lo de varia con un potenciómetro sería una variación manual, automáticamente puede hacerse mediante PWM, se envía la corriente al led en forma de pulsos de determinada duración, entre más separación haya entre cada pulso el led enciende con menos intensidad.

Con el puerto se pueden hacer infinidad de cosas, de lso que recuerdo de la escuela, fue un puente para un barco, un catapulta, un semáforo, algo más sencillo, mostrar un número en un display o puede hacerse hasta en 15 displays y escribir algo.

Puede utilizarse un LCD y mostrar cosas del pc como temperatura, rpm del venti o del HDD.

Pero que tipo de proyecto le interesa? motores? Luces? Sonido?


Saludos


----------



## Ezediablo (Ago 2, 2006)

Te agradesco por toda tu ayuda, antes que nada, si te es mas comodo, podemos seguir por msn. Que es PWM ??? 
Lo del potenciometro era a modo de ejemplo, pense que de alguna otra forma, mediante la pc, se podia controlar el voltaje del puerto...
En realidad me interesan todos los proyectos, porque uno tengo que entregar ahora, pero despues tengo que seguir haciendo cosas cada vez mas con un plus de complicacion .

Asi que te agradeceria que me ayudes, Muchas Gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Hola, si podemos seguir por msn, aunque casi no chateo, pero me agradaría más que usted postee aquí sus dudas y trato de resolverlas, así tal vez en un futuro le sirvan a otro usuario.


En cuanto a lo de PWM mire este tuto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/usando-pwm-mini-tutorial-271/


Con que quiere empezar, que le parece con apagar y encender un led?

Saludos


----------



## diego3602 (Jul 4, 2011)

hola colegas necesito sacarme una duda cuando obtengo una palabra del puerto en c presisamente con el compilador borlanc uso inport(889,valor) valor es el estado del puerto o a
inport(889,valor) lo hago igual a algo???

otra cosa con mas de 1mA y menos de 2 lo haré funcionar? tengo una res de 4,7K alimentda con 5V señal q proviene de un sensor optico CNY70 y (el rsto d las entradas a masa) AGRADEZCO AL QUE ME AYUDE!


----------

